# Hoping to speak to one more woman who has used a fertility psychic



## laurenwc88 (4 mo ago)

Hello! Thanks for your general input to my last query! Found the thoughts and comments really helpful as background for the article I'm writing in Women's Health. I've spoken to two women via email or phone, and just need to speak to one more, who has had a session with a fertility psychic. If you would be interested in sharing with me (I can make it anonymous if you'd like), could you email me? I'm at [email protected]. 

Happy for you to look for me on socials to see how I cover stories too. I'm @laurencrosbymedlicott on insta and @laurenmedlicott on *******. 

Thank you so much!


----------

